# söyledim sana



## vatrahos

bir filmin türkçe altyazını okurken şu cümleyi buldum: "dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakalarını söyleyebilirim sana." "... sana söyleyebilirim" veya "sana dışarıdaki ... söyleyebilirim" sözdizimi yerine, "sana" neden cümlenin sonuna koyulmuş? Bu sözdiziminin başka örneklerine rastladığım için, sanırım oldukça yaygın kullanılıyor olmalı, ama, anlam ve cümle vurgusu açısından, iki sözdizimi arasındaki fark ne? Kelimeler fiilden sonra kullanılınca, cümlenin anlamı nasıl değişiyor?

Yardımınız için teşekkürler.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Öncelikle, [İngilizce] "My elephant" anlamına geleceğinden, "filim" doğru bir yazma şekli değil; doğrusu "film" şeklindedir.

Ayrıca "cümlesi" dediğin zaman [İngilizce] "His/her/its sentence anlamına" geleceği için "s" sessizini burada kaynaştırma harfi olarak kullanamazsın. "Cümle" kelimesini belirtme durumunda kullanmak için "cümleyi" yazman gerekiyor.

Yazdığın cümledeki sözdizimi, konuşmacının arabaların "altısının da" - buradaki "da" da vurgu katmaktadır - plaka numaralarını söyleyebilme yetisine vurgu yapmak istemesinden kaynaklanıyor. 

"Dışarıdaki altı arabanın" ifadesi en başta kullanıldığından ve sonrasında "da" eklendiğinden, anlıyoruz ki, konuşmacı, arabaların sayısını özellikle belirtmek; ve/veya sayıya vurgu yapmak istiyor.

"Sana söyleyebilirim" yerine "söyleyebilirim sana" demiş olmasının nedeni ise, "söyleme yetisi"ne vurgu yapmaktır. İngilizce'de  vurgu/aksan (stress) ile yapılan vurgu (emphasis), Türkçe'de sözdiziminde yapılan değişikliklerle sağlanıyor.

Örnek:

Sana söyleyebilirim. = I can tell you. (not emphatic)

Söyleyebilirim sana. = I can tell you. (If the stress falls on "I" and "can" in English - to indicate an "emphatic" ability of the first person - , meanings of the two sentences will be more or less the same.)


----------



## vatrahos

"böyle gözü kara kimsenin olmadığını söyledim ona" cümlesinde vurgu nereye yapılmalı? Filmdeki türkçe altyazına karşılık gelen ingilizce cümlede hiçbir vurgu yok, veya varsa "kimsenin" kelimesine yapılıyor, ama ne "söyledim"e ne "ona" vurgu yapılmıyor. O zaman neden böyle çevrildi? Neden "ona söyledim" olarak çevrilmemiş?


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

Bildiğin gibi, internet üzerinden yüklenebilen altyazı çevirileri uzman çevirmenler tarafından yapılmıyor ve bu çeviriler sıklıkla yanlış çeviri içeriyor. Orijinal satın aldığın filmlerin bile altyazılarında çeviri hataları çıkarken, internet üzerinden indirilebilenlerden çok doğru olmalarını beklemek yanlış olur. 

 "böyle gözü kara kimsenin olmadığını söyledim ona" ve "böyle gözü kara kimsenin olmadığını ona söyledim" cümlelerinin anlamları çok farklı değil; ancak ilk cümlede bir kesinlik var. İkinci cümle ise sadece konuşmacının bilgi verme işini yapmış olduğunu anlatıyor.


----------



## fuLya

Türkçe'de cümle vurgusu yüklemden önce gelen kelimenin üzerindedir. Herkes buna dikkat ederek kullanmıyor tabi ki; ama dil bilgisi kurallarına göre bu böyledir.
Yani,
"Böyle gözü kara kimsenin olmadığını söyledim ona" cümlesinde yüklem "söyledim", vurgu "olmadığını" kelimesinde. Yani önemli olan neyi söylediği.

"Böyle gözü kara kimsenin olmadığını ona söyledim" cümlesinde ise yüklemden önceki kelime "ona", yani önemli olan kime söylediği.

Ama İngilizce orjinalinde herhangi bir vurgu yoksa eğer iki şekilde de çevirebilirlerdi; özellikle o şekilde çevirmemişlerdir ki zaten Odgar'ın söylediği çok doğru, bazı altyazılar tam bir fiyasko olabiliyor.


----------



## vatrahos

ikinize de teşekkürler. Önemli değil, ama altyazını internetten yüklemedim. Filmi kiralayıp türkçe altyazının olduğunu gördüm. Görünüşe göre, bu resmi çeviri, eğer "resmi" diyebiliyorsak. Fakat belirli altyazı ve film önemli değil: fiilin (nerdeyse her durumda) cümlenin sonunda bulunduğunu öğrettiğim için, kelimelerin fiilden sonra ne sıklıkla ve niçin koyulduğunu öğretmek istiyorum. Yani, şunların hangisi daha yaygın kullanılıyor?

evde kimsenin olmayacağını söyledim sana
sana evde kimsenin olmayacağını söyledim

Ya emir kipi kullanırsak? "Throw the ball!" ingilizce cümlesine karşılık gelen "topu at" mı yoksa "at topu" mu deniyor?

bana yardım ettiğiniz için tekrar çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## fuLya

İkincisi daha yaygın kullanılıyor ama ilkini kullansanız da kimse garipsemez. İlki devrik bir cümle, ikincisi kurallı bir cümle. Aslında kullanım sıklığı bakımından İngilizce'den çok da bir farkları yok. Aşağıdakilerden ilki daha yaygın kullanılır ama ikincisini de rahatlıkla kullanabiliriz.

I told you that no one's going be at home.
No one's going to be at home, I told you.

Throw the ball içinse her ikisi de doğru kullanımlar; ama şöyle açıklayayım çeviri yaptığım bir metinde önüme gelse "throw the ball" cümlesi, "topu at" olarak çevirirdim.


----------



## capricorn00

"Böyle gözü kara kimsenin olmadığını söyledim ona" cümlesinde 
VURGU "böyle" de olmalıdır çünkü gözü kara ama "böylesi" az bulunur...diyor. Yani, anlamda "gözü kara" lık pekiştirilmek isteniyor. O zaman vurgu da orada olmalı...bence..
Ancak "ona" kelimesi de vurgulu, çünkü bunu "ona" söylediğim halde umursamadı...gibi bir anlam da veriyoruz "ona" yı vurgulayınca...


----------



## fuLya

Tonlamayla vurgu oraya verilebilir tabi; ama yukarıda da belirttiğim gibi dil bilgisi kurallarına göre vurgu yüklemden önce yer alan kelimenin üzerindedir. Mesela,

Elif'e kitabını yarın vereceğim.
Elife'e yarın kitabını vereceğim.
Yarın kitabını Elif'e vereceğim.

Üç cümle ayrı ayrı okunduğunda sahiden de yüklemden önce gelen kelimelere göre vurgunun değiştiğini görebiliyoruz.


----------



## capricorn00

Düzgün cümleler için çok haklısınız, ama "Yarın kitabını Elif'e vereceğim." de "yarın" da da vurgu olmalı gibi geliyor bana, zira devrik cümleler özellikle vurgulanmak istenen konularda çok işe yarar ve kulağa hoş gelir. 3. cümlenizde yarını vurgulamak için devrik cümle yaptığınız gibi (Cümleye başladığınız kelime ve sıralama da önemlidir).


----------



## BlackStorm09

vatrahos said:


> bir filmin türkçe altyazını okurken şu cümleyi buldum: "dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakalarını söyleyebilirim sana." "... sana söyleyebilirim" veya "sana dışarıdaki ... söyleyebilirim" sözdizimi yerine, "sana" neden cümlenin sonuna koyulmuş? Bu sözdiziminin başka örneklerine rastladığım için, sanırım oldukça yaygın kullanılıyor olmalı, ama, anlam ve cümle vurgusu açısından, iki sözdizimi arasındaki fark ne? Kelimeler fiilden sonra kullanılınca, cümlenin anlamı nasıl değişiyor?
> 
> Yardımınız için teşekkürler.



biraz alakasız olacak ama filmin adı "the bourne identity" mi?


----------



## macrotis

Cevaplarda iyi noktalara temas edilmiş, ben birazcık farklı bir şey diyeceğim:

Sana dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakalarını söyleyebilirim.
ya da,
Dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakalarını sana söyleyebilirim.

vs dediğinde, sanki bilgi veriyor ve sanki cümle, "söyleyeyim mi, ister misin?" gibi devam edecekmiş hissi veriyor, ya da sanki muhatap "söyle bakalım" diyecekmiş gibi bir his uyandırıyor. Ama,

Dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakalarını söyleyebilirim sana.

dediğinde "ne kadar tuhaf/garip/acayip değil mi?" ya da "buna bir anlam verebiliyor musun?" ya da "anlayamıyorum neden böyleyim ve bunun sebebi ne?" gibi bir his veriyor. Bağlam bu anlayışı gerektiriyorsa mükemmel bir çeviri derim.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

macrotis said:


> Cevaplarda iyi noktalara temas edilmiş, ben birazcık farklı bir şey diyeceğim:
> 
> Sana dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakalarını söyleyebilirim.
> ya da,
> Dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakalarını sana söyleyebilirim.
> 
> vs dediğinde, sanki bilgi veriyor ve sanki cümle, "söyleyeyim mi, ister misin?" gibi devam edecekmiş hissi veriyor, ya da sanki muhatap "söyle bakalım" diyecekmiş gibi bir his uyandırıyor. Ama,
> 
> Dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakalarını söyleyebilirim sana.
> 
> dediğinde "ne kadar tuhaf/garip/acayip değil mi?" ya da "buna bir anlam verebiliyor musun?" ya da "anlayamıyorum neden böyleyim ve bunun sebebi ne?" gibi bir his veriyor. Bağlam bu anlayışı gerektiriyorsa mükemmel bir çeviri derim.



Bu şekilde bir cümle kuruluşu durumun şaşırtıcı olduğu hissini uyandırıyor ve böylece de konuşmacının bu "şaşırtıcı" yetisini vurgu yapılmış oluyor.
Yoksa, kişi kendisine "anlayamıyorum neden böyleyim ve bunun sebebi ne?" şeklinde bir soru sorup da kendi yetisine şaşırmıyor; bu, en azından hiçbir mantıklı insanın yapmayacağı bir şey. 

Kısacası, konuşmacının kendi kendisine şaşırmasından ziyade vurgu için kullanılan bir kuruluş.


----------



## macrotis

O halde, zahmet olmazsa, ilmeği başlatan arkadaştan bağlamı rica edelim. Ben konuşanın kendisinin de anlayamadığı ve şaşırdığı bir olaydan söz ettiğini düşünüyorum. Yani, bence, herhangi bir kelime vurgulanmıyor, olayın tamamı (dışarıdaki altı arabanın da plakasını söyleyebilecek durumda olması) tuhaf bulunuyor.


----------

